# θα σου πεθάνω



## JK_900

Hello,

What would be the correct english translation for θα σου πεθάνω?

Thanks ahead


----------



## katse90

It does not really make sense. Perhaps you meant: *θα πεθάνω για σένα* which means *I will die for you*? *θα σου πεθάνω*  is not very accurate!!!

Hope it helps.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

katse90 said:


> *θα σου πεθάνω* is not very accurate!!!


Actually, it can be. I don't know which context JK_900 heard it in, but possessive pronouns can be used colloquially with verbs in this way. 
You can say, for example, _φόρα τη ζακέτα σου, *θα μου κρυώσεις*_, and this means _put on your jacket, *you will catch a cold on me*. _I know it doesn't make a lot of sense in English, but in Greek it is rather common and it expresses affection.

Θα σου πεθάνω could mean, if used along these lines, *I will die on you.*

There is always the possibility, of course, that this is not a complete sentence and that JK_900 didn't give the rest of it. In that case, the meaning will be different.


----------



## katse90

I agree, but I never said it does not make sense; I said it does not *really* make sense, because by itself, *Θα σου πεθάνω *does not make a lot of sense. If the context was given, it could be very accurate. I think that one of the biggest problems some non-native speakers have is, failing to understand that English is very different to old languages such as Greek and Latin languages (Italian, Spanish, Portuguese, Romanian, French..etc) and thus in order to translate the languages, the context is needed. I know just as well as you do my friend, that when translating Greek into English, the full context is needed, otherwise it is extremely difficult to translate. Because you are a translator, I know you understand me


----------



## JK_900

Very interesting.

It puzzled me too, but given the simple context I reckoned it would be clear for a native speaker, otherwise I would have posted it 

This is actually from a famous song by Déspoina Vandí called «Γεια»: «Δεν μπορώ - χωρίς εσένα / Και δε ζω - γύρνα σε μένα / Θα χαθώ - θα σου πεθάνω / Αν δε σε δω».

A greek equivalent for θα σου πεθάνω would be great too.


----------



## ireney

Check this thread too. It might help


----------



## katse90

JK_900 said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> It puzzled me too, but given the simple context I reckoned it would be clear for a native speaker, otherwise I would have posted it
> 
> This is actually from a famous song by Déspoina Vandí called «Γεια»: «Δεν μπορώ - χωρίς εσένα / Και δε ζω - γύρνα σε μένα / Θα χαθώ - θα σου πεθάνω / Αν δε σε δω».
> 
> A greek equivalent for θα σου πεθάνω would be great too.


 
AHHHHHHHHHHH, that is different my friend because she is implying *"I will die ON YOU if I won't* *SEE YOU"*. Do you see how important the context is? Without it, it is quite difficult to completely understand


----------



## marfr

The 'sou' just gives emphasis on the effect of the other person. it expresses the passion involved, a passion only a Greek can grasp


----------

